# Wing area



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Hunted some real grousy cover around Wing on Saturday and didn't have much luck. Moved 4 sharps but they acted real skittish and didn't hold well for points. They were all singles as well. Might have been walked already that day? Took friday off and had some good luck around home near the James River. Shot 3 sharps and 2 partridge. I've seen more partridge this year than the last 10. I've heard the #'s were down? Dog is in his fourth season, and it sure is more fun every year hunting over a veteran dog. I can't believe I've had him that long already. Maybe have 5-6 fair season's with him left if I'm lucky. Hope everyone is having a good season. Anyone planning a sage grouse hunt this fall?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been real disappointed with the grouse numbers around Wing when scouting this year...they used to flush all over the roads when I lived east of there 5 years ago.

That's good to hear about the partridge, I'd really like to see those tasty treats make a comback.


----------

